# VIA Train derails between Winnipeg and Churchill



## CHamilton (Apr 29, 2013)

Train derails between Winnipeg and Churchill


> A Via Rail passenger train heading to Churchill from Winnipeg derailed just over the Saskatchewan border Sunday evening.
> 
> Company spokesman Jacques Gagnon confirmed to the Free Press that the derailment occurred at about 6 p.m. Sunday.
> It occurred near Togo, Sask., a hamlet just across the border, about 40 kms northwest of Roblin, Man.
> ...



Impressive pictures here: http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/04/29/amazingly-no-one-hurt-after-train-derails-in-saskatchewan/


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 29, 2013)

What about the Polar Bears? This Train used to be called "The Polar Bear Express" when it had a Diner and Sleeper and was a Heavily Popular Route in the Summer!


----------



## chakk (Apr 29, 2013)

Love the Mounties Media Relations folks calling it a "slight derailment"


----------



## TimePeace (Apr 29, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> [SIZE=14.399999618530273px] [/SIZE]
> Impressive pictures here: http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/04/29/amazingly-no-one-hurt-after-train-derails-in-saskatchewan/


Wow! Amazing that the car spanning the gap is still upright....


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 29, 2013)

Damn... Almost took this train round-trip Winnipeg-Churchill back in 2008 while on my North America Rail Pass trip; they still had one Chateau sleeper as part of the consist then.

The article mentions one of the locomotives catching fire as well. At least the damage is somewhat minimal. VIA cannot afford to loose a single one of the Budd cars these days.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 30, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> What about the Polar Bears? This Train used to be called "The Polar Bear Express" when it had a Diner and Sleeper and was a Heavily Popular Route in the Summer!


Wrong train……wrong railway. The “Polar Bear Express” still runs….but its on the Ontario Northland Railway between Cochrane and Moosonee. Scoll down here:

http://www.ontarionorthland.ca/index.php/en/passenger-trains-and-buses/polar-bear-express-train

(Note: Last fall the ONR discontinued the "Northlander" but not the Polar Bear)

The train in the article above is VIA’s former “Hudson Bay” between Winnipeg-The Pas-Churchill and it still runs with Budd Coaches, Diner and Chateau Sleepers……and has even run with a “Park” during the tourist season.

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/schedules/Winter2012/VL24458_4970-13_Timetable2013_46-47.pdf


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 30, 2013)

Blackwolf said:


> .......At least the damage is somewhat minimal. VIA cannot afford to loose a single one of the Budd cars these days.


After nearly 60 years of service VIA (& CP prior) have been very lucky only; losing only a handful of cars from the original Budd Fleet. Still in service…..there’s: 14 Parks, 16 Skylines, 13 Diners, 29 Chateau, 40 Manor and 43 Coaches (including several rebuilt xUS Coaches)

One of the more spectacular wrecks was the Stewiacke NS derailment in 2001 where diner “Wescana” had to be cut-up on site. (Black Wolf……you probably know the area)

http://www.atwphoto.com/train.htm


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 30, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Polar Bears? This Train used to be called "The Polar Bear Express" when it had a Diner and Sleeper and was a Heavily Popular Route in the Summer!
> ...


:blush: Opps, guess I had a Senior Moment! I do remember seeing the Polar Bears in Churchill but we Flew there! Thanks for the Info, Glad to know that this Train is still Running!  Hopefully the Harper Government wont "Chop it" and "Privatize" the Canadian as some Fear! :help:


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 30, 2013)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> > .......At least the damage is somewhat minimal. VIA cannot afford to loose a single one of the Budd cars these days.
> ...


I do know Stewiacke; there's a few pictures of me standing next to that fiberglass mammoth they have there. My wife was in university at that time, but had taken a year away from NSAC in Truro to attend the University of Calgary and was not around when the derailment occurred.

My reference to VIA being able to "not afford" any losses of the Budd rolling stock was due to their age, the limited abilities for replacement, the funding issues VIA has, and of course a hostile Harper government looking for any excuse to cut more passenger services (example: "The rails are not safe for passenger train use along this route, and there is not enough public value in funding their upgrade. Therefore in the interest of safety, we are eliminating passenger service on the Winnipeg-Churchill line.)


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 30, 2013)

*Seven* passengers?


----------



## OBS (Apr 30, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> *Seven* passengers?


That is the worst part of this whole news story IMHO!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 30, 2013)

OBS said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > *Seven* passengers?
> ...


Seven passengers.......not uncommon on the portion of route between Winnipeg and The Pas. The communities here are well connected with roads......unlike the portion between The Pas and Churchill where the train is the only connection with the outside. It’s considered an essential service here and much better used.

There has been talk of VIA discontinuing the Winnipeg portion and probably only runs there now because of the maintenance centre.


----------

